# [WIP] Lego Techinc PC Case With 3D Printed Parts



## Stari89 (May 28, 2020)

Hi! My name is Damjan and I want to show the World what I'm working on!

My current self-isolation situation is an excellent excuse to start a new project: A LEGO Technic built PC case! Because am not a person who could concisely modify a LEGO brick (there is a special place in hell for people who would), I decided to 3D print my own bricks which would serve as an interface between computer components and real LEGO bricks.

I expect two challenges:

Structural integrity: To properly mount and support heavy PC components I decided to build mostly with Technic bricks. I have quite some experience with that (I participate in LEGO Truck Trial races, Google it) so with some careful planning that should not be a problem.
Heat: My "production" (not prototypes) 3D printed bricks will be made out of the same material as LEGO bricks - the ABS plastic which starts deforming at around ~80°C. No computer component should reach this temperature, but I will make sure everything is ventilated properly anyway.
The heat is the reason I'm starting with PC fan mounts:









I also made some hard drive and SSD mounts:









And a PSU mount:









I welcome you to join me on this adventure! Updates will follow soon. Cheers!


----------



## Stari89 (Jun 15, 2020)

Due to the World Pandemic I am still missing few things from AliExpress to continue my work. Because I am very impatient, I can't wait to show my progress, so here's a photo of the motherboard tray prototype.
The tray is designed to accomodate any (standard) sized motherboard. Mini-ITX? Just take the white 3D-printed brick. Micro-ATX? Add yellow. Full-sized ATX? Add orange.
Brass insert nuts are very secure. I was not able to pull them out after they set in. The surrounding PLA plastic broke first.
Cheers!
Inserting the nut video (external link to Instagram)


----------



## Stari89 (Jun 30, 2020)

I uploaded the motherboard tray video:


----------



## Stari89 (Jul 9, 2020)

The work is slowly progressing. A prototype for the rear I/O panel is done:


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jul 9, 2020)

Stari89 said:


> The work is slowly progressing. A prototype for the rear I/O panel is done:


Make the complete panel from LEGO (except the connections)


----------



## Stari89 (Jul 9, 2020)

That would require a lot of small bricks which could easily drop off when plugging/unplugging cables. I also think that there would still be some gaps which would not look very pleasing. I will continue with this design.
Cheers!


----------



## Stari89 (Jul 15, 2020)

The design for the rear expansion card slots is done. Today I was able to print one of three pieces. When I'm done, I'll do another video. Cheers!


----------



## Stari89 (Jul 20, 2020)

Rear I/O is complete, I will produce a video in the next few days!


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 20, 2020)

Nice work, can't wait to see it finished as a lot of Lego PC's tend to be a bit janky, but with some 3D printed stuff it looks like it's going to be a much cleaner build.


----------



## Stari89 (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm done with the rear I/O video. It's slowly coming together!


----------



## Stari89 (Aug 8, 2020)

Front I/O is done as well.


----------



## Stari89 (Oct 24, 2020)

The work continues ...


----------



## Stari89 (Dec 3, 2020)

I found some time for my hobbies, so I have begun building the case in the virtual environment where I have an unlimited supply of bricks. I started with the bottom which needs to be perforated for better airflow to the power supply. Enjoy.


----------



## Stari89 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Stari89 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Stari89 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Stari89 (Mar 14, 2021)

A quick summary:


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 14, 2021)

Love the concept


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 14, 2021)

Amazing!


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 14, 2021)

Really clean job, videos/thumbnails/ regular updates. You went full swing with this one. Haven't been excited about a scratch build in a while, but I want to see this one finished. Do you think a build with lego in vertical orientation is possible? (like FT02B)?  On a side note, Slovenia is a lovely place, been in Koper for three months or so...really beautiful aaand so much food ahaha.


----------



## Stari89 (Mar 17, 2021)

Vertical orientation is possible, it's LEGO so why not! Will I ever build it like that? Who knows


----------



## Stari89 (Apr 6, 2021)

After almost a year of planning, today I finally started the build! I found out that building in LDD and in real life is not the same. There are few things I already want to change (for structurual rigidity). I will continue with what I have for now and modify later. This is the front mesh.
Cheers!


----------



## Stari89 (Apr 11, 2021)

One from yesterday.





3 more from today:


----------



## Stari89 (Apr 12, 2021)

Test fitting the fans.


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 12, 2021)

This is awesome, can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 13, 2021)

quick note dont use that program you should use bricklink studio 2.0


----------



## Stari89 (Apr 14, 2021)

Any good reason? LDD works just fine for me.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 14, 2021)

I like this one, I may even buy it sometime.. (over 300 EUR though..)


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 14, 2021)

Stari89 said:


> Any good reason? LDD works just fine for me.


Optimisation features it's more modern


----------

